

Why 2.4GHz? Chasing wireless history - anotherhue
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/why-2-4ghz-chasing-wireless-history?c=activity

======
NamTaf
Holy shit, I'm more astounded by their fees. From the campaign home page:

\---------------

Here at <company name| google for 'fcc document contractor'> we charge 50 per
hour for normal (non-rushed) requests with a minimum of a 1 hour charge. In
addition to that there is a 10 dollar delivery fee for each E-Mail we send
that has attachments (the file you requested) as well as 30 cents per page of
said file.

\---------------

$10 per email?!? That's goddamn highway robbery! No wonder the guy needed
$1000 to even find the info. That's crazy.

Fascinating piece of history though. Thanks for that!

~~~
MetricMike
Around Update 3/4, Hugh mentions that he abandoned trying to work with the
contractor and instead pursued an FOIA request to find out where the documents
would be, used the money for airfare to the National Archives, and searched
himself.

~~~
jebeng
Gotta hand it to him. That's commitment!

